# For people that do rescue - any red flags here?



## Belili (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm looking to get a Great Pyr/mix from a rescue this summer, after I graduate and move for my new job. I want to adopt from a rescue organization rather than a shelter because they temperament test. I also want an ADULT DOG, for several reasons, but mostly because I'll be a full time employee and don't have time for intensive puppy training. Also, I love DOGS. The cute cuddliness of puppies doesn't inspire greater affection over dogs for me.

If I wanted a Great Pyr/mix puppy, I could easily find one in a shelter. There are at least three in shelters right now within an easy driving distance. They're all adorable, but they're all puppies or adolescents, and frankly - eff that. The only Great Pyr ADULTS within 1000 miles are at rescues, mostly breed-specific ones.

That said, here's my life and dog situation. Rescuers, please tell me whether you would adopt to me based on the details therein.

Potential red flags:

*Renter
*New career (accounting)
*We don't use flea and tick preventative during the winter months. This isn't about money, it's about giving our dogs a break from the nasty pesticides. 
*Not planning on babies anytime soon, but could potentially happen within the dog's lifetime; but I'm not one of those weird overprotective folks that think that dogs and babies can't coexist or be in the same room
*I've been 2-5 months late on my dogs' shots twice. This wasn't intentional, it's just that in one instance the vet sent the notice to the wrong address, and the second time was when the vet had changed the way they sent notices, which caused me to miss it.
*According to vet records, one of my dogs is always "overdue" on heartworm preventative. This is because my dogs share the same box of heartworm preventative, since they are the same weight class. The vet techs can't override the system to tell it that the dogs are on the same box. Everyone who has 2 similarly sized dogs and goes to this vet has the same issue.
*One of our dogs (Aussie mix) has food guarding issues and we are still working on that - she was a very difficult rescue. When we found her, she was literally starving to death (she weighed 10 pounds) and had been living alone in the woods since she was a puppy. (We know that because the collar on her was so small that it had buried itself into her neck and then snapped, and since she was so obviously underweight... well, you get the picture.) She now weighs almost 50 pounds. She even guarded water for that first month or so when we took her in. But she has NEVER hurt another dog, and gets along fabulously with all canine personality types.

Good points: 

*Fenced-in yard
*Married
*Dogs are definitively INSIDE dogs, and spayed
*We view vet care as an ongoing necessary part of our budget, not as a luxury
*We have a support system and even a house that we partially own in the country, in case we ever fall on hard times
*Our dogs were well-cared for even when we were very poor students; we've had one for almost 5 years and one for 2 years
*Our lives revolve around our dogs' happiness
*We give our dogs bones, toys, quality food, and exercise. We take them swimming twice a week because our lab has hip dysplasia and swimming is zero-impact. When we move in a few months, we'll be getting an aboveground pool for this purpose (no more lakes for this because we'll be living in gator territory). Then they'll be able to swim just about every day. We also play fetch with them daily and, ah, wrassle. 
*I won't leave them alone for more than 5 hours at a time; I come home during my lunch break (it's a small town)
*Never surrendered a pet, never will. Only if we were homeless would we consider it.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

If I were considering your application, I would want to meet you and wife in person AT your home with the other dogs present. I would also want to personally speak to your landlord, not just see the lease allowing pets or get a letter. I would want proof of Rabies and city licensing if required.

As far as flea/tick preventative, I don't use it year round either. Heartworm preventative I do, but only because I bring in rescues and fosters from southern states. I do not vaccinate my older established dogs yearly and don't expect anyone else to adhere to yearly vaccinations. 

The most important thing to me is if the dog will fit into your lifestyle. Everything else is negotiable.


----------



## Beki659 (Sep 6, 2008)

My mom would probably adopt to you, if we went to your house and it was safe, and we liked the way you and your dog interacted with the potential dog.
The only thing I would suggest is getting a dog that is "child safe". Many smaller dogs are considered "unsafe" for children, so find a dog that is proven.
As for vet records, I dont think people would have TOO much of a problem with it. 

I'm an undergrad in college and I have two dogs, both rescued. I also plan on renting a house here in a few years. I've never had a single person or shelter question the fact that I lived in an apartment (unless it was because the dog I was looking at was yappy).

As far as your housing situation, Id just make sure that you have a really good fence at your rented house, and have a landlord that will meet with the foster parents to verify that you can rent with a dog. 
Too, make sure to check up with the landlord on breed restrictions.

Oh, and about the food guarding, we would probably ask what your game plan was for dealing with that.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

In reading over your post, no red flags for me.


----------

